# Sticky  What did you can today? 2015 edition



## gone-a-milkin

Garden season is really getting rolling for some.
What have you been putting in the jars lately? 

I have been focusing on the store bought pineapples 
I see being clearance out (usually right when they are perfectly ripe too!)
Canned 16 pints today.


----------



## Helgen

What price did you find the clearance pineapple? I noticed Walmart had them for $2, think I'm going to go buy some tomorrow and can them too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I had bought several at WM for 2$ each and made frozen adult beverages from them.

Then I found them for a dollar each at the 'dented can ' store and 
have been haunting that place picking through the piles. 

I see Aldi has them priced 2 for 3 dollars. 
Home canned is so much better than store bought canned pineapple. 
No metallic taste.


----------



## anahatalotus

Although it doesn't count as canning I have dehydrated tons of carrots, peas, corn, beans etc all week! The closest thing to canning I have gotten done this season is lactofermenting tons of kraut, beet kvass and pineapple vinegar. I'm too worried about jars taking up space to can much instead of dehydrate. Wow I haven't posted on HT in ages too busy in the garden I suppose...


----------



## NEfarmgirl

I canned 7 pints of cherries and 9 half pints of strawberry jam. I ran into someone who has been canning green beans already and am jealous. I had to replant ours and now rabbits are nipping off the tops of my yellow beans. We usually have beans coming out of our ears by now. Ds found a mulberry tree on our property and he asked if I could make jam so I suppose that will be on todays agenda.

Can I ask how did we get a mulberry tree when we used to not have one? I am seriously confused! We have lived here 6 years and never had them until this year.


----------



## mollymae

15 pints and 8 pint and a half of rattlesnake green beans today. Working on another batch of pickles. Tomatoes are about to hit hard!!


----------



## Werforpsu

This spring has been fruitful so far!
10 half pints strawberry jam
11 half pints mixed berry jam
4 quarts sour cherries
3 quarts cherry juice
6 quarts dill pickles
6 quarts bread and butter pickles

The cukes are coming in fast and furious, the zucchini have been overwhelmingly successful and the beans are just days from their first picking.
I am worried about the tomatoes. we have had too much rain and it has been unseasonably cool.


----------



## HoofPick

Last night was my first time canning and I made 16 pints of blueberries! I pulled a pint of parsley out of the dehydrator. A few weeks ago I was able to dehydrate a half pint each of cilantro and parsley.


----------



## mollymae

I love our dried parsley, but cilantro dried doesn't seem to keep its flavor much for us. We've started freezing the fresh cilantro in ice cube trays then pop them out into a ziplock. Works well. Our cilantro just doesn't keep its flavor when dried.....sure wish it did!


----------



## Riverdale

Pork loin and flat iron steak, 3 Q each


----------



## mzgarden

Green beans are in now - Jade and Provider bush beans.


----------



## Pennsyltucky

Dill relish, dill pickles, cinnamon watermelon rind pickles.


----------



## mollymae

14 quarts rattlesnake green beans, and 12 pints. 7 quarts hot garlic dill pickles. Still have so much more to do. Also froze a TON of shredded zucchini for bread later. I'm pooped!


----------



## Werforpsu

8 qts pickled beets for a friend
7 qts and 1 pt bread and butter pickles
6 quarts dill pickles
And yesterday I froze over 6 lbs green beans in 1 lb packages.


----------



## wife89

No canning here yet, but I did put up 6 gallon bags of blackberries. 

We too have had so much rain, my tomato plants are huge and lots of green tomatoes, but they are rotting before I can pick the red ones. 
Our green beans didn't do well, and neither did our peas


----------



## suitcase_sally

Pennsyltucky said:


> Dill relish, dill pickles, cinnamon watermelon rind pickles.


Do those pickles go well with the hot dog?


----------



## BrewMo

Used up some jalapeÃ±os today. This turned out yummy.


----------



## BrewMo

Also added black raspberry jam and black Hungarian pepper/ pineapple jelly.


----------



## whistech

BrewMo, that is some wonderful looking jelly.


----------



## mollymae

40 pints rattlesnake green beans. Prepared probably enough tomatoes with pepper and onion for around 14 quarts to can tomorrow.


----------



## heatherdmc

What is the average amount of pineapples per quart?
Heatherdmc


----------



## agwagenecht

I've been drying figs in the dehydrator every day for a week. When the season is done in a few days, I can use the dried figs to make jam before starting on muscadine jam and wine next few weeks.


----------



## my4fireflies

canned: curried zucchini pickles (8 pints) and peach jam (4 half-pints)

dehydrated: zucchini (8 cups) and corn (6 ears)

froze: peaches (2 quarts)


----------



## Riverdale

DW did 14 P of broccoli and cauliflower, 8 Q of pork and 8 Q of chicken yesterday.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Canned 18 pints of turnip greens yesterday, and it's just beginning to produce. I have mustard greens and chard to do yet.

If you've never done greens, it's a labor of love (and I _do_ mean "labor".)

I have one of those old antique Ideal double sink wash tubs set up outside. It comes in real handy for washing the greens. You don't want to wash greens in your kitchen sink because of all the dirt/sand. I don't want to fill my septic tank with sand.


----------



## MoTightwad

Just put 12 ears of sweet corn in the freezer and have 20 lbs. of bananas to freeze. Lots of banana bread this winter.


----------



## Riverdale

Another 8 Q of pork yesterday!


----------



## Werforpsu

Another 12+ quarts pickles.....I have about 4 dozen quarts now....I'm thinking of pulling the plants because that is a 2-3 year supply for us.


----------



## MO_cows

Got some bread n butter pickles going. Trying the "pasteurization method" as per the NCHFP web site to try and maintain better texture. But I'm having a heckuva time holding the temp at 180, it keeps going higher. Next stove will be gas, better temp control.


----------



## my4fireflies

5 pints of cherries. Wish I had bought more. Didn't know the kids would eat half. Lol


----------



## mollymae

Around 120 quarts of rattlesnake b
Green beans so far. I did most in pints. Loads of bread and butter and loads of hot garlic dill. Tomatoes out the wazoo.....I did freeze a bunch to can later. Still am! Soups and Mississippi pink eye purple hulls are next. Our garden has really produced heavily for us this year. So thankful! We still have lots of tomatoes coming in but they are smaller. Peppers have gone wild as well. Something besides bird are eating our blueberries...we still have plenty


----------



## udwe

Been dehydrating mushrooms, grapes, strawberries (can't remember all we dehydrated). Canned 13 pints of beets & 1 qt. Next should be carrots, then potatoes and tomatoes.


----------



## Werforpsu

19 half pints pizza sauce. the tomatoes aren't doing well. I don't think Iwill have my planned 50-60 quarts of sauce this year.


----------



## HoofPick

24-4 oz, 9-8 oz, and 4-12 oz jars of blackberry preserves with light sugar, 12 pints and 3 quart of blueberries in very light syrup. The 4 oz jars will be Christmas gifts for family/close friends.


----------



## Werforpsu

7 quarts tomato juice


----------



## ronron

Transferring some V-8 my husband hasn't used up from the store bought cans to jars and giving them a water bath...


----------



## Karenrbw

4 pints of blackberry fizz and 7 quarts of tomato soup


----------



## Gladrags

Today I made dill pickles and blueberry jam. 

Ran out of Clear Jel, so until Amazon.com comes through, the blueberries are in the freezer.

Tomorrow ... zucchini ... LOL


----------



## my4fireflies

2 quarts + 1 pint of cherries in light syrup
2 quarts of vanilla cherries in light syrup
3 pints of blueberry jam
1 pint of vanilla blueberries in light syrup
1 pint of blueberries in honey
12 pints of sweet and spicy pickles.


----------



## Werforpsu

6 quarts plus 1 pint spaghetti sauce.


----------



## kbwinter

Peach jam! Hoping they turnout tasty


----------



## SunnybrookFarm

Just tried our first pickles with bloody Mary's tonight! So delicious. Mmm Mmmmmmm!


----------



## mollymae

14 quarts and 12 pints Mississippi pinkeye purple hull. More to tomorrow already shelled and lots more that are not quite ready for picking. I've got to go to the Amish soon to get corn since we didnt Grow any this year. Just couldn't keep the ***** and deer out. Busy season it is!


----------



## Werforpsu

17 half pints peach jam
7 quarts halved peaches
6 quarts peach pie filling

now it is time to...


----------



## HoofPick

It's not actual canning but I was able to make just over a pint of basil pesto.


----------



## hippygirl

I was up until 4:30 this morning canning peaches and still have a bushel and a half to go...someone please convince me I need to get off my rear end and get back to it!


----------



## my4fireflies

Picked 17 lbs of tomatoes today, braided onions and hung garlic.


----------



## jwal10

16 pints peaches in peach juice....James


----------



## Karenrbw

38 quarts of tomato juice today.


----------



## mollymae

Tomato juice=yummy in my tummy!! That's what my daughter says....she sings it every time she gets a jar! I can't keep enough here. To me...it's the hardest thing to put up. I do of course, but I've been known to buy from the Amish too. They just go through it to quick around here.


----------



## Werforpsu

One day: 10 pints plums
6 quarts whole tomatoes
7 half pints low sugar peach jam
10 quarts peaches

The other day: 26 quarts peaches
12 half pints peach jam
1 pint peach jam
16 pints pizza sauce
24 Half pints pizza sauce


----------



## HoofPick

Started around 3 gallons of veggie stock last night. By the time I canned it, it had reduced to less than a gallon. This was my first time using a pressure canner so I'm ok with practicing on such a small batch.


----------



## udwe

21 pints of yellow & purple beans. still have at least 14 pints to go. Next days off, carrots.


----------



## 4Patch

I canned 14 pints of KILLER pizza sauce today. Saved a little back for a fresh mozzarella/basil pizza and it was delicious!


----------



## Riverdale

7Q pork loin, 2Q pork sausage, 7P pork sausage and 3Q pork sausage with tomato and onion.

Today, 40# of chicken.


----------



## sagestonepath

Dehydrated spinach kale and made tomato powder. Made elderberry syrup.


----------



## my4fireflies

8 quarts of tomato sauce


----------



## TNbear23

Over the past week
12 pints tomato sauce 
7 pints salsa
12 pints chicken
4 pints pork
7 half pints raspberry jam
Today is corn and green beans


----------



## suitcase_sally

I haven't been posting, so this is a catch-up of what I've canned:

24 pints mustard greens
24 pints turnip greens
18 pints swiss chard
7 pints chard stems
8 pints pickled chard stems
25 pints spaghetti sauce (TSYork's recipe and it's GREAT!)
18 pints Italian green beans
12 pints Kentucky Wonder green beans


----------



## m3acrehomestead

4Patch said:


> I canned 14 pints of KILLER pizza sauce today. Saved a little back for a fresh mozzarella/basil pizza and it was delicious!


Could you please give us the recipe?


----------



## kbwinter

Canned 2 cases of pears 
One of pear honey a first for me but pretty tasty.
Drying tomatoes prunes and pears. So next canning the tomatoes that I have coming out my ears!


----------



## Gardnpondr

12 pints of chickpeas. Hummus yum lol


----------



## NEfarmgirl

6 qts of great northern beans for soup, and working all day on juicing, and cooking down 12 lbs of tomatoes I ended up with exactly 3 8oz jars of tomato paste. I probably won't do that again.


----------



## pixiedoodle

Werforpsu said:


> One day: 10 pints plums
> 6 quarts whole tomatoes
> 7 half pints low sugar peach jam
> 10 quarts peaches
> 
> The other day: 26 quarts peaches
> 12 half pints peach jam
> 1 pint peach jam
> 16 pints pizza sauce
> 24 Half pints pizza sauce


wow! you MUST be YOUNG!!! that would kill me today but I did it when i was in my 20's thru 60's. no longer. just did 5 pts of apricot peach jam & 9 pts of stewed toms this yr & that's it. wish i was young agin & endless energy...however i'm not & approaching 70!


----------



## imthedude

20 qts of tomatoes brings us up to 33 qts so far, and we're just getting started.

Up next are drying a BUNCH of cherry tomatoes and pickling a BUNCH of cukes. I always underestimate the time it takes to put up a good producing garden.


----------



## melmarsh

I've been focused on salsa but decided to do a couple batches of tomato sauce yesterday and today. I hope to make a couple more batches of salsa with the rest of my heirloom tomatoes, since my family really likes it.


----------



## imthedude

11 qt tomatoes
7 qts sweet hot pickles


----------



## Adirondackgal

8 pints of tomato sauce. I wish I had more tomatoes to can. Last year I went to a farm and purchased a bushel of tomatoes for $17.00.


----------



## Riverdale

Gardnpondr said:


> 12 pints of chickpeas. Hummus yum lol


Recipe, please?


----------



## Riverdale

Another couple weeks and potatoes will be canned.

This weekend, we did 10 pints of blueberries and 21 quarts of peaches.

Oh and 5 quarts of chicken stock.


----------



## jiljilsch

Did a small bit of canning last night with odds and ends from the garden and ended up with 4 quarts of green tomato pie filling, and 12 pints of dill pickles. Our two apple trees are finally ready to go, so I'll be busy getting those all put up this week


----------



## suitcase_sally

23 more pints of spaghetti sauce. If I never see another tomato, it will be too soon!


----------



## shellybo

over last few days canned - 11 1/2 pints of cooked ground beef, 6 pints salsa, 6 pints pickled green peppers, 9 1/2 pints cheese ( 3 mozzarella , 2 cheeder, 2 Colby, 2 Swiss - FYI cheese not usda approved to can).


----------



## jiljilsch

Did 7 quarts of spicy dill pickles, and 5 pints each of chili base and ketchup last night. Hoping my garden produces enough tomatoes yet this year for another batch or two of ketchup.


----------



## my4fireflies

21 quarts of corn


----------



## arnie

60 pints of apple butter . from 2 bushels of apples


----------



## HoofPick

22 quarts of applesauce and 2 and a half quarts of dehydrated apples.


----------



## HoofPick

29 more qts of applesauce.


----------



## suitcase_sally

Yesterday I canned 27 pts. of beets.

One thing I learned: do not bother to reprocess beets that did not seal. All the sweetness was gone from the chunks.


----------



## 'fencer

+My wife and I are relatively new to gardening and canning (first year for both). This weekend we canned 6 quarts of tomatoes and 3 quarts of bread and butter pickles. It was a good learning experience and next year we will expand the garden to at least double the size we had this year.+-++


----------



## arrocks

This week will all be potatoes including french fries. Estimate approx. 20-25 quarts of chunks and maybe 10 quarts of fries. The rest will get turned into frozen hashbrowns. Oh, and the last of the pepper/onion relish. Love that stuff. Then comes more apple canning time.


----------



## DW

I didn't can this today but wanted to share. I read in Jackie Clay's book about pickling green peppers and rinse off the liquid to use these peppers in anything. I tried it in chili and they were excellent...I did not taste the picking at all. It was very easy to can.


----------



## ldc

DW, could you post the recipe here? I've pickled a lot of peppers this year, to use in the manner you mention, but am not happy with the flavor...Thanks!


----------



## blu_redneck

A small batch of mint jelly.


----------



## TnAndy

Green beans, picked out of the hoop house yesterday, canned 14qts, kept 3 more for fresh eating.

About 3 weeks ago:











Yesterday and last night:


----------



## my4fireflies

Hot pickled carrots


----------



## shellybo

Over the last 10 days I have canned 60 lbs of Chicken Breast! Boy what a work out this marathon was! Most was pre cooked in my roaster since it keeps the chunks separated. Jars varied between pints, 1/2 pints and even 1/4 pints ( for quick lunch meal over ramen noodles). Local meat store had farm fresh ( non frozen) 40 lb boxes of boneless skinless chicken breast at $1.09/ lb! Since I started canning chicken I rarely ever freeze it


----------



## shellybo

arrocks said:


> This week will all be potatoes including french fries. Estimate approx. 20-25 quarts of chunks and maybe 10 quarts of fries. The rest will get turned into frozen hashbrowns. Oh, and the last of the pepper/onion relish. Love that stuff. Then comes more apple canning time.



French fries! I have to try that since love canned potatoes.


----------



## Karenrbw

This weekend .......
16 jars of sauerkraut 
14 quarts of chicken
9 pints of chicken broth


----------



## shellybo

9 pints collard greens.


----------



## midwesterner

30 half pints and 9 pints of chicken breast (hello, Zaycon...)
9 pints of pie pumpkin chunks
1 pint Italian sausage


----------



## Feisty Farm

3 quarts of smoked turkey bone broth and 2 quarts and 6 pints of chicken bone broth!


----------



## HoofPick

6 quarts of turkey stock yesterday morning


----------



## suitcase_sally

16 pints of collard greens. This better be good because I had to wait til now for the frost to hit them - actually, it was 11 1/2" of snow.


----------



## sandj81

Canned 14 pints of saurkraut. First time making it myself


----------



## Rivmage

I'm so jealous, I haven't canned in over a year. 

Scott


----------



## 1Travelingon

arrocks said:


> This week will all be potatoes including french fries. Estimate approx. 20-25 quarts of chunks and maybe 10 quarts of fries. The rest will get turned into frozen hashbrowns. Oh, and the last of the pepper/onion relish. Love that stuff. Then comes more apple canning time.


Last week Persimmon Jelly and Pomegranate Jelly before that.


----------



## Gardnpondr

43 pints of black beans. Got 20 pound bag of dry pinto beans today. Gave some to a friend but plan on canning some of those as well.


----------



## sandj81

Canned up some pork broth today


----------



## suitcase_sally

17 pints and (1) 8 oz. of kraut. I also gave a gallon of fresh to my new friend who LOVES kraut!


----------



## suitcase_sally

HoofPick said:


> 6 quarts of turkey stock yesterday morning
> View attachment 51340


Why is the stock so low in the jars?


----------



## HoofPick

I'm not sure. I left an inch of headspace and this is what it came out with. They sealed just find.


----------



## arrocks

Looks like you had some siphoning. Usually caused by inconsistent heat and the resulting pressure fluctuations during processing.

See: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/general/cannedfoodproblems.html

There may be some fat on the rim under the lid so the seal can be weakened. When that happens to me I always mark those jars and plan to use them up first.


----------



## HoofPick

Thanks for the info. That's probably what happened. I'm still trying to get the hang of adjusting the heat on my stove to keep the pressure steady.


----------



## sandj81

Oranges !


----------



## Karenrbw

7 quarts of chicken. 10 pound bags of leg quarters were in sale for $3.30. Bought 40 pounds.


----------



## sandj81

7 quarts of beans. Been planning on doing them for some time now! Finally got to it.


----------



## Peggy

canned 9 pts sweet potato!


----------



## sandj81

Did 11 pints of chili and five pints of pinto beans. Kids are always asking if we have any canned chili and we haven't had any for months. Oops. Lol now we do


----------



## abg1028

gone-a-milkin said:


> I had bought several at WM for 2$ each and made frozen adult beverages from them.
> 
> Then I found them for a dollar each at the 'dented can ' store and
> have been haunting that place picking through the piles.
> 
> I see Aldi has them priced 2 for 3 dollars.
> Home canned is so much better than store bought canned pineapple.
> No metallic taste.


May I ask what is your method for canning pineapple? I'd like to try it!


----------



## dawnstone69

We did 50 lbs of potatoes green beans n collards yesterday plus were making onion powder n taking care of our chickens n ducks


----------



## stevemoore




----------



## stevemoore

My first attempt at beef stew.


----------



## TNbear23

6 half pints of Monkey Butter and 6 half pints of Strawberry Jam


----------



## arrocks

9 quarts of sliced peaches and 14 pints of Stewed Tomatoes with peppers and onions (BBB) today. Dehydrator is running with sliced potatoes and chopped peppers.


----------



## rubyx07

I've canned 5 quarts of peaches and 2 pints as well. Also, 5 quarts and 2 pints of spaghetti sauce. And, lots and lots of piccalilli.


----------



## melmarsh

Today it was green beans from my garden (ten pints). My pole beans are really producing now do I'll be canning more batches as the beans mature.


----------



## willowgal

Might as well move my bed into the kitchen, now's the time everything is ripe and ready to be preserved!! Canned 8 quarts of peaches, made peach leather with the leftovers, froze up 2 gallons of green beans, canned up 3 quarts of sauerkraut, and today just canned 8 pints of bread-n-butter pickles and two pints of beet-kraut! Three more heads of cabbage waiting in the wings to be stuffed in crocks for even more sauerkraut. Gotta love it!

Just sticking the Roma tomatoes in the freezer whole, I'll get to them later when I've got time (they're canned salsa-bound so they don't need to be fresh). Whew!


----------



## esreid1

12 half pints of ketchup and 9 jars of spicy pickled carrots....and this week once I get a few more tomatoes some more sauce. Mmm


----------



## Txsteader

Managed to catch a cloudy day yesterday, when it wasn't 95 degrees!, and canned 14 pints of ground beef. Whew!


----------



## Evons hubby

Fifteen pints of spaghetti sauce.


----------



## romysbaskets

7 pints of apple/pear/plum sauce and I kept 1 1/2 pints to the side to eat over the next few days..it was excellent!

My tally for the past month is over 100 jars including quarts and pints and still going! All my fruit was gifted to me for the cost of me picking when others would not help clear up the fruit this lady asked for help with. I went back four times to help prevent this beautiful fruit from going to waste. Here people with fruit trees will gift their fruit if you pick it.


----------



## lolart

I have been busy cleaning out the freezer to make room for more deer meat this year. The past few days I have done chili, bbq, deer stew and chicken soup and mixed vegetables.


----------



## romysbaskets

Great job Lolart!

I have been working on Quinces, and more Fall Apples. I will post pics when I get done this week. Then I have some Medlars to do something with...


----------



## mosepijo

This last week I started canning soups. So far, I canned 14 pints chicken noodle ( minus the noodle)
14 pints of Taco Soup
14 pints of Autumn Soup ( hamburger soup)
And today I canned 14 pints of White Bean Chicken Chile

I still have to make a batch of 'Pasta e Fagioli ( minus the pasta)

Should make lunches a lot easier this winter.


----------



## RoBlaine

We started growing Sunchokes - Jerusalem Artichokes a few years ago and had enough for a good harvest last fall plus giving some away. We did up pints of Bread-n-Butter pickles, Taco relish, and plain canned 'chokes.
Another name for them is Fartichokes! Let the fun begin!!


----------



## ldc

A friend gave me a gallon of blueberries from her freezer this past weekend, that we had picked together during the 2017 season. I canned them and added some balsamic vinegar to enhance the flavor. I'd done one jar last year and it tasted great!


----------



## arnie

after updateing an all American ,to a jiggler I wanted to test drive it .so I made a few pint of beanie weanies from dry white beans ; turned out pretty good


----------



## longdec2

I made up a big batch of carrot/cuke relish yesterday and had it soak all night in the fridge. Today I will can it. 

Candace


----------



## Just Little Me

A friend cleaned out her freezer, gave me the extra meat. So I put up chili, and veggie soups ( deer, beef and chicken). I do not know how to cook small, and since there are only 2 of us now I have food to can most the time. Sort of like the cook once eat twice type way.


----------

